# Ersatz für Poti



## Matze001 (20 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin grad am Auslegen einer neuen Anlage, und stoße auf ein kleines Problem.
Bisher haben wir immer ein Poti verwendet, welches wir auf einen Analogeingang legen konnten.
Nun haben wir keinen Analogeingang in dieser Anlage. Es gibt ja auch "Potis" mit 4 digitalen Ausgängen,
die ich dann einfach Binärcodiert auswerten kann. Hat hier jemand ein schönes Produkt, gern für M22,5

Oder ganz Deluxe: Ein Poti das auf USB geht und direkt von einem PC verarbeitet werden kann (C#).

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## PN/DP (20 Oktober 2021)

Spontan fallen mir da Drehimpulsgeber ein (z.B. sowas), auch Servo-Potentiometer, Inkrementalgeber, Miniatur Drehencoder genannt. Da brauchst Du nur 2 Digitaleingänge.
An was für ein Gerät soll denn das digitale Poti angeschlossen werden?

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (20 Oktober 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch "Potis" mit 4 digitalen Ausgängen, die ich dann einfach Binärcodiert auswerten kann.


Genügen Dir denn die mit 4 Bit möglichen 16 Stufen?



PN/DP schrieb:


> Spontan fallen mir da Drehimpulsgeber ein (z.B. sowas), auch Servo-Potentiometer, Inkrementalgeber, Miniatur Drehencoder genannt. Da brauchst Du nur 2 Digitaleingänge.


Damit kann man natürlich "beliebig" fein abstufen. Evtl. zusätzlich zu den 2 Bits noch ein drittes spendieren für einen (im Drehgeber integrierten?) Taster für's Abspeichern?
Mir würde aber die Anzeige des eingestellten Wertes fehlen. Und evtl. müsste man nach aus- und wieder einschalten noch "referenzieren" bzw. wieder neu einstellen.


----------



## PN/DP (20 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Mir würde aber die Anzeige des eingestellten Wertes fehlen. Und evtl. müsste man nach aus- und wieder einschalten noch "referenzieren" bzw. wieder neu einstellen.


Matze001 hat doch bestimmt noch ein HMI-Display. Da könnte der Drehgeber wechselnd für jede Eingabe verwendet werden. Je nachdem welches E/A-Feld angewählt ist, wird der Wert dieses E/A-Feldes incrementiert/decrementiert. Referenzieren ist da nicht nötig. Wie z.B. der Bedien-Drehgeber an Altivar-Frequenzumrichtern (Telemecanique/Schneider). Da wird die ganze Menü-Navigation und Werte-Eingabe/Änderung mit einem einzigen Drehgeber + OK + ESC realisiert.
Mikrowellenöfen haben auch öfter solche Multifunktions-Drehgeber (treibt mich zuhause bei meiner Mikrowelle in den Wahnsinn, weil der billig-Drehgeber nicht mehr richtig funktioniert und fast nur noch +-+-+-... schaltet, egal wie 'rum man dreht)

Oder falls der Drehgeber tatsächlich nur für einen einzigen Eingabewert verwendet wird, dann könnte sehr praktisch die Eingabe freigegeben/gesperrt werden, und bei gesperrt kann man drehen wie man will, der Wert wird nicht geändert. Man könnte den Drehgeber nur freigeben wenn das Bild mit dem Eingabewert angezeigt wird. Oder wenn der Drehgeber gedreht wird, könnte man den Eingabewert über dem gerade angezeigten Bild einblenden (z.B. wie beim Autoradio).

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht ist ja folgendes etwas für deine Anwendung

BOLORAMO Industrielle Handradsteuerung, elektronisches Handrad USB-Schnittstelle Effizient und bequem für CNC
Weitere Informationen: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B09JWHXWSY/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_PNYH4F28S18E5KH1GE5H


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Oktober 2021)

Sofern man auf irgend eine Art eine Rückmeldung bekommt, könnte man mittels zwei Tastern eine Rampe hoch- und runterfahren.


----------



## Matze001 (20 Oktober 2021)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.

Ich nutze das Poti für einen Override 0-100% ... Anzeige auf HMI.
Die Ideen hier sind gut, forste mal druch.


----------



## Matze001 (20 Oktober 2021)

So jetzt etwas detaillierter.

Ich habe aktuell ein Poti für die Geschwindigkeit von meinem Prozess. Die Anzeige passiert über HMI, die "Notbedienung" auch (Slider).
Ein Handrad wäre eine nette Idee, damit könnte man dann auch Achsen joggen, etc. Werde mal schauen was es da so gibt.
Ich möchte dies aber in ein Gehäuse verbauen, und nicht in einer Fernbedienung haben. Cool wäre es, wenn es so eins mit USB-Anschluss geben würde, aber das wäre wohl zu viel des Guten.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Heinileini (21 Oktober 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> BOLORAMO Industrielle Handradsteuerung, elektronisches Handrad USB-Schnittstelle Effizient und bequem für CNC
> Weitere Informationen: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B09JWHXWSY/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_PNYH4F28S18E5KH1GE5H


Ein wahres technisches Wunderwerk:


> Das elektronische Handrad steuert die axiale Bewegung des Motors durch Drehen des Handrads.
> 
> Im Geschwindigkeitsmodus bestimmt die Richtung, in der Sie das Encoderrad schütteln, die Bewegungsrichtung der Achsen.
> Die Schüttelgeschwindigkeit bestimmt die axiale Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit.


Aber:


> Bitte erlauben Sie leichte Fehler aufgrund der manuellen Messung.
> 
> The handwheel moves 5 grids and tansfers 1 pulses






Matze001 schrieb:


> Ein Handrad wäre eine nette Idee, damit könnte man dann auch Achsen joggen, etc.


Sicherlich. Aber, die Impulsfolge, die man mit einem Handrad erzeugen kann, dürfte schon mehr als sportlich sein für "normale" Eingänge und vor allem für das Programm, das sie auswerten soll.



PN/DP schrieb:


> ... (treibt mich zuhause bei meiner Mikrowelle in den Wahnsinn, weil der billig-Drehgeber nicht mehr richtig funktioniert und fast nur noch +-+-+-... schaltet, egal wie 'rum man dreht) ...


Eines der beiden Signale A/B fehlt anscheinend ganz.


----------



## PN/DP (21 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Eines der beiden Signale A/B fehlt anscheinend ganz.


Na, das ist leider noch etwas verrückter. Etwa so: Drehen in eine Richtung bewirkt oft gar nichts, dann doch +1, dann gar nichts, dann auch mal -1
Wer weiß wie der Programmierer den Drehgeber abfragt ...
Leider ist meine MicroWelle so aufgebaut, daß man ganz schlecht an der Platine messen kann. Vielleicht gehe ich da am WE nochmal bei ...

Harald


----------



## Matze001 (21 Oktober 2021)

Ja die Auswertung gehört dann auf einen schnellen Zähler.

Oder halt der "Schalter" mit 4 Ausgängen und 16 "Werten".

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 Oktober 2021)

War dir mein Vorschlag zu simpel oder nicht standesgemäß?


----------



## Heinileini (21 Oktober 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> War dir mein Vorschlag zu simpel oder nicht standesgemäß?


Zu aufwändig. Zwei (in Ziffern: 2) Taster!!! Kann man aber auch mit nur 1 BedienElement/Bohrloch umsetzen: Knebel- oder KippSchalter mit T-0-T. 

F-0-F geht natürlich auch.


----------



## Matze001 (21 Oktober 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> War dir mein Vorschlag zu simpel oder nicht standesgemäß?


Sorry das ich nicht drauf eingegangen bin, muss drüber weg gelesen haben.

Der Vorschlag kommt leider nicht in frage, da die Bediener von der NC-Maschine ein Poti gewohnt sind.
Wäre Außerdem zu langsam.


----------



## Matze001 (11 Dezember 2021)

Ich hol das Thema mal wieder hoch, da ich leider noch nichts passendes gefunden habe.

Im Raum stehen also:

Stufenschalter mit n Ausgängen die dann 0-Y Stellungen ergeben. Hier habe ich noch nichts "Industrietaugliches" fürs grobe Anpacken gefunden.
Handrad - da ich aber keine schnellen Messeingänge habe wäre hier eine Version mit USB (Falls es so etwa gibt) interessant. 
Eine Art Wandler von einem Poti (Widerstand recht frei wählbar) oder 0-10V auf BCD-Codierte Ausgänge
Eine ganz andere Lösung an die ich noch nicht gedacht habe, die auf Digitale Ausgänge (24V), USB oder Ethernet setzt.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Gleichstromer (11 Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht gibts hier was passendes:








						Drehschalter
					

Elma Electronic




					www.elma.com
				




Der Typ 04 ist auf jeden Fall industrietauglich:





						Elma Drehschalter Typ 04, 58,97 €
					

Sehr robuster und kompakter Drehschalter mit bis zu 24 Positionen




					www.don-audio.com
				




Oder bei EBE:





						HMI Komponenten | EBE sensors + motion
					

Unverwüstlich trotzen HMI-Komponenten von EBE sensors + motion extremen Umweltbedingungen und sorgen somit für stets optimale Bedienbarkeit in der eingesetzten Applikation.




					www.ebe.de
				




Solche Schalter oder andere Lösungen findet man oft in der  "High-End"-Audio-Szene. Die Preise sind das dann aber meistens auch.


----------



## rlw (11 Dezember 2021)

Hallo, ich hab die mechan. Stufenschalter von den Sinumerik Steuertafeln der 840er Reihe benutzt..
Sind  im Gray-Code Codiert und sehr robust.
gruß rlw


----------



## Heinileini (11 Dezember 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab die mechan. Stufenschalter von den Sinumerik Steuertafeln der 840er Reihe benutzt..
> Sind  im Gray-Code Codiert und sehr robust.


Das sind nur die Abbildungen der Skalen, aber die kenne ich auch.
VorschubOverride mit 23 Stufen (5 Bit) und SpindelOverride mit 15 Stufen (4 Bit).
Robust sind sie in der HallChip-Ausführung aber auch in der SchleifKontakt-Ausführung.
Letztere kenne ich aber nur so, dass sie nur zusammen mit dem PCB der MStT einen funktionsfähigen Schalter ergeben, auf dem sie aufgeschraubt werden.
Hättest Du mal Beschreibungen/BestellNrn parat?

Anm.:
Zum "Joggen" nicht geeignet, da sie sich nur von Anschlag zu Anschlag drehen lassen


----------



## Matze001 (11 Dezember 2021)

Ja an sowas wie die Stufenschalter der Sinumerik hab ich gedacht.

Joggen ist auch nicht das Ziel - es ist ein Override und dafür passt es.
Wenn also jemand eine passende Bestellnummer hat bin ich nicht böse, ich suche parallel natürlich selbst.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rlw (11 Dezember 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Anm.:
> Zum "Joggen" nicht geeignet, da sie sich nur von Anschlag zu Anschlag drehen lassen


Wieso nicht zum Joggen geegnet ? Ich habe damit komplette Handlingsysteme von 0-120% in der Geschwindigkeit verstellt..
Die Orignal-Bestell-Nummer ist ( nur noch als Ersatzteil) : 9FC9 301-0BC20 und kostet ca.250€)

Heute gibt's das Set nur noch elektronisch. in 5V Ausführung, dann bei 95€.

Wir hatten seiner Zeit die Skalen nachdrucken lassen und die mechan. Drehschalter bei EBE gekauft.
(Hab noch 6 Skalen für Vorschub-Override).  Die neuen Anlagen dann aber nur noch über HMI.

gruß rlw


----------



## rlw (11 Dezember 2021)

Korrektur : *6*FC9 301-0BC20

Bei EBE heisst die Baureihe:
Drehbarer Umschalter CBS​


----------



## Heinileini (11 Dezember 2021)

Danke für die Info!


rlw schrieb:


> Wieso nicht zum Joggen geegnet ?


Das hatte ich wohl zu sparsam formuliert. Ich meinte "als HandradErsatz zum Joggen nicht geeignet" als Override allerdings allemal.
Aber braucht man im HandradBetrieb einen Override bzw. ist der Override dann überhaupt wirksam?
Na gut 0% = VS-Halt sollte wirksam sein.


----------

